# Introducing some of our tanks



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello everyone 

I'm normally in dog chat but thought I'd pop over and introduce some of our fish tanks :blush:

Hubby has been keeping fish for around 40 years, I've been keeping them for around 20 now (I feel old now!)

We're running 14 tanks at the moment, 7 of those are being used for growing fry on. The fry we have at the moment are newly hatched Albino Bristlenoses, 4 day old Zebra Danios, swordtails and corys, the corys are a cross between albino and bronze and are looking very interesting at the moment  We have a few bristlenoses at around 1 inch left too.

The other 7 tanks are a mix of display and breeding.

Juwel Rio 180 - This is our black bar Endler tank, there's also some Super Red Bristlenose growing on (we'll be keeping a trio when they are big enough to sex) The adult Albino bristlnose also live in here but get transferred into a 2 foot tank for breeding. All live plants in here.









Another Juwel Rio 180 - This is our Scarlet Endler tank, it also has various small community fish in and there is Lemon Bristlnose growing on in here, again we will keep a trio. There's a mix of live and artificial plants in here, the artificial will come out once the live have filled out a bit. We're running one of the All pond solutions externals in this tank and have to say they seem excellent for the price.









AquaOne Regency 80 - This is the display tank in our living room, we did have live plants but the lighting system is pretty pants so we've switched to artificial, it also means we don't have to climb the ladders and hang upside down to reach the bottom as often  We have a group of Clown Loach in here, various corys, brochis, shoal of harlequins and 6 platinum blue angels, we will probably end up just keeping a pair of the angels as they grow.

















BiOrb Life 35 - Have Zebra Danios, male Siamese Fighter and 2 otos in here









Fluval Ebi - 33 litres I think, has a male Siamese Fighter and 5 Galaxy Rasboras, all live plants, Fluval shrimp substrate and bog wood, also have some different mosses in there which I'm hoping will take.









AquaOne 10 litre nano - This is my little shrimp tank, I have red cherry shrimps and green Malaysian in here, all live plants again and the Fluval substrate.









Love Fish concept tank 19l - no idea what I'm going to do with this yet but it was a bargain so had to have it!









This is Daddy Bristlenose









And these are some of the babies from his last brood









Tanks for looking and well done if you're still awake after that epic post


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice!!! I like how they're all slightly different and unique. I would imagine it's quite a satisfying hobby to have although I wouldn't like to be cleaning out all those tanks


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, some lovely fish tanks you have there. Wouldn't fancy being you on water change day though!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your pictures when I get home (can't see them from work  )

We're at 9 tanks at the moment....I said I would never get back to having 12 again, but we're slowly creeping up there! I'm sure only crazy people have that many tanks 

If you are on facebook, have a look at the group "fish Chicks". One of the girls on there has converted her basement, has 100 tanks, and an armchair right in the middle of the room so that she can look at all her tanks! She's seriously crazy! lol


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Wow, some lovely fish tanks you have there. Wouldn't fancy being you on water change day though!


Hubby has the job of water changes on the big tanks, I do the little ones that I can do with a jug


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I can see them now  They all look great, and soooooo clean!! I would love a neon tetra tank. I think they are such cool little fish! I also want a shrimp tank but I know that little idea will be vetoed! 

You know your Love Fish tank? What is the "weir" like at the back? Is it very big? I'm looking for a new tank for my dwarf seahorses and that looks like it might be the sort of thing I'm looking for.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> I can see them now  They all look great, and soooooo clean!! I would love a neon tetra tank. I think they are such cool little fish! I also want a shrimp tank but I know that little idea will be vetoed!
> 
> You know your Love Fish tank? What is the "weir" like at the back? Is it very big? I'm looking for a new tank for my dwarf seahorses and that looks like it might be the sort of thing I'm looking for.


Thank you 

I've just measured it for you, it's 10 inches by just under 3 inches and is split into 4 compartments, starting from the right - power head, blue sponges + charcoal - black sponges + noodles - the far left is empty so space for a heater, the water gets pulled in past the heater so circulates well. I've got it set up now, used water from the other tanks because I had to rescue some Platties that someone wanted rid of and they had to go tonight 

I love my shrimps, they are breeding like mad in there, there's some tiny little dots  I was originally going to set the Fluval Ebi up for shrimp too but then I saw the blue fighter and needed him 

I love your seahorses :blush:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hrm....that could work! Thanks for doing that 

We bought some feeder shrimp off of someone a while back but when we got them we didn't have the heart to feed them out and so we have them in a small tank  Its not a proper set up for them though so I don't know what we're going to do with them! lol Shrimp are fascinating, that's for sure!

Thank you


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Hrm....that could work! Thanks for doing that
> 
> We bought some feeder shrimp off of someone a while back but when we got them we didn't have the heart to feed them out and so we have them in a small tank  Its not a proper set up for them though so I don't know what we're going to do with them! lol Shrimp are fascinating, that's for sure!
> 
> Thank you


I did of course mean carbon, why on earth I put charcoal I don't know 

I can't believe the amount of people who have asked me if I'm breeding the shrimp to feed to the fish  I've managed to get a couple of photos of mine, I'll post them in a new thread


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

lovely tanks, how did you get hold of female Endlers I've been to every local fish shop within an hour of me and none have females a few had the black bar males (I already have 3) most had Endler/Guppy crosses they're trying to pass off as pure Endlers but they don't have females and apparently the breeders won't sell them the females either, the only place I've been able to find them is on a online fish site where they will deliver and the closest black bar breeder I've found to me is all the way in wales


----------



## HenryJordan (Jan 7, 2014)

You have pretty nice Fish Tanks.
Lovely yellow Fish and beautiful landscape of wood with white fish.


----------

